# Sticky  U.S. medical colleges that accept international students for clinical electives



## fahdi

well guys check out this site
On-Line Extramural Electives Compendium
well u can get the information about which medical schools offer clinical electives to international students. Also you can the information about their registration fee and tution fee and whether or not they provide mal practice insurance. good luck#happy


----------



## MastahRiz

Fahdi,

This is a great piece of information, hope it helps a lot of people. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## Natacha

This is one of the BEST post ever on this site!!! Thank you, fahdi. This will help a lot of people! Including myself...lol #laugh


----------



## Rehan

Some schools that accept foreign medical students for clinical electives without STEP 1:

Harvard Medical School
Brown Medical School
Mt. Sinai
Feinberg School of Medicine (Northwestern University)
University of California, Irvine
University of California, San Diego
University of California, San Francisco
Baylor College of Medicine
University of North Carolina


I'm sure there's more, these are just some that I was able to think of off the top of my head.


----------



## bushie

its very confusing and hectic work
i have visited a lot of sites but they have just confused me and nothing else


----------



## fahdi

you should search "visiting students" on the official website of which ever college you want to attend for elective, click the clinical elective link and the website will guide you through the whole procedure about how to apply for the elective and still if you need to clear something, you can contact the elective co-ordinator or the registrars office and they will help you in the best possible way.


----------



## Rehan

--moving this thread to Medical Students Area--


----------



## tonnii

*elective in australia*

hi! i m a student from Malaysia.
do anyone hav any info about doing elective in Australia (mainly Melbourne)?


----------



## maxim

thanx for ur help man 
wanna ask if someone know what is (mal practice insurance ) .... and its role in elective thing ?


----------



## MastahRiz

Malpractice insurance is a type of security that you pay to an insurance company in case you make some sort of a mistake while treating/examining a patient which causes the patient harm. If you do, the patient then has the option to sue you- meaning he has a right to demand monetary compensation, which the insurance company will pay for you, since you paid them the malpractice insurance.

You need to pay that if you want to do a clinical elective and want to have significant patient interaction.


----------



## physiologyman

Nice post!!


----------



## dieanotherday

I am actually new to the forum. And its incredible how it all answers my questions so perfectly. I sound like an advertisement (lol), but honestly this site kicks butt! Thanks you guys.


----------



## wcynthia27

Hi I am new here and I have just completed my USMLE step 1. I'm an IMG and i didn't do so well in my step 1. I really want to get an elective in the U.S. I'm just wondering which are the good hospitals/Uni to apply for if i am a 4th year student and not a final year student. Are there any chances of me getting a position?


----------



## MastahRiz

pick a specialty and then check the rankings of US Top Hospitals.


----------



## alakazyt

hi.im from pakistan.im in fourth of my medical college.i want to ask from where can i get the information about how to apply for electives in UK???i want to apply for clinical electives at bermingham university or wolverhamton university but besiddes king's college london so far i have been unable to find any site or link that could guide me on how to get clinical electives at BERMINGHAM UNIVERSITY or WOLVERHAMPTON UNIVERSITY.


----------



## haydarfadel

thank you from the bottom of my heart...you've done a great job


----------



## inspiredT

Hi all! these infos are very helpful and thank you for kind advices! #happy but i have few questions... i'm international student from republic of Georgia(where i study medicine in English) and i'd like to go for observership program in NY in any Medical center... how many weeks are required to stay there and what is the tuition fee for that? i only have time in summer and would like to stay for only 1 or max 2 months. I'm specified in clinical Ophthalmology and surgery, so only want in this field. and also is it possible without USMLE steps? Thanks in advance!


----------



## doc.w3s

hey 
Im a 3rd year medical student . 
I was wondering is it possible to do some electives after 3rd year??? In Canada or US??? Any sort of elective clinical or research is what in looking for. So far not getting much help.


----------



## Abdullah4896

YOu can't in third year. Some programs will allow you in the fourth year, most accept international's in their last year. Third year, probably no chance.


----------



## missadorkable

Heyy... I'm, new to this post and I'm currently studying in China as an IMS. I have contacted few hospitals about doing my clerkship there and many have told me they only provide electives. I'm a bit confused on that. I know my 5th year should be my clerkship to complete my medical training at my University, so where do electives come to par?

Really confused! help??


----------



## Acidian

Are there any forms of electives that a 3rd year can do in the US? (I am in a 5 year MD course in Europe)
Are research electives allowed?

How do you go about applying for those and finding the appropriate depts.


----------



## nada-qawasmi

*travel grants for medical students*

Hi all.. my name is Nada Qawasmi, Iam a fifth year medical student from palestine..
iam new to the forum.. but i really like the topics so far..
Iam sending to ask if anyone knows organizations that help students do their elective courses in different countries.. by for example giving travel grants or any financial assistance.. i did search the web.. n found so many but none actually worked.. 
thanks in advance
Nada


----------



## MedGrunt

doc.w3s said:


> hey
> Im a 3rd year medical student .
> I was wondering is it possible to do some electives after 3rd year??? In Canada or US??? Any sort of elective clinical or research is what in looking for. So far not getting much help.


Yes, it is possible to get electives after 3rd year. It just requires a lot of persistence on your part. Read the following thread: http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html

If you're actually serious about getting an elective read through that thread. It's basically a step by step guide on how to get an elective. Any question that you have has almost certainly been answered already. Good luck!



Abdullah4896 said:


> YOu can't in third year. Some programs will allow you in the fourth year, most accept international's in their last year. Third year, probably no chance.


*Not true.*

It is entirely possible to get electives in third year. In fact some people even start doing electives in 2nd year. There are pros and cons to starting electives early as compared to waiting until you have further experience, but in either case it is possible to get electives.



nada-qawasmi said:


> Hi all.. my name is Nada Qawasmi, Iam a fifth year medical student from palestine..
> iam new to the forum.. but i really like the topics so far..
> Iam sending to ask if anyone knows organizations that help students do their elective courses in different countries.. by for example giving travel grants or any financial assistance.. i did search the web.. n found so many but none actually worked..
> thanks in advance
> Nada


Welcome to the forum Nada!

Unfortunately, since an elective is solely for your own benefit you are expected to bear all costs of traveling, room & board, etc. yourself. I haven't heard of any organizations that are willing to provide travel grants. Sounds really nice though! #yes 

If programs like that actually exist hopefully someone else on the forum has some information about them...


----------



## freestyla

*Observerships?*

Can anyone please tell me if there are any hospitals/medical schools in America that accept International Medical Students for observerships? Im in 2nd year and I wanted to do an observership. I can't do a clinical elective until ive done some clinical rotations in 3rd and 4th year. Please help me out. Thanks, Talha.


----------



## abhishekoo1

*clinical electives*

i am final year student in india ,can i apply to electives in us medical colleges what are the reqvirements??#happy


----------



## qurratulain

ok so im new here too, and a 4th year med student at AKU. needed to know how early it is feasible to apply if i want my electives to begin late november?


----------



## dr.a

thanx maaaan


----------



## auon abbas

#yes


MastahRiz said:


> Malpractice insurance is a type of security that you pay to an insurance company in case you make some sort of a mistake while treating/examining a patient which causes the patient harm. If you do, the patient then has the option to sue you- meaning he has a right to demand monetary compensation, which the insurance company will pay for you, since you paid them the malpractice insurance.
> 
> You need to pay that if you want to do a clinical elective and want to have significant patient interaction.


thanks its clear God bless you


----------



## irum88

i wana know the universities in america that allow pakistani students to do electives


----------



## doc maliha

irum88 said:


> i wana know the universities in america that allow pakistani students to do electives


yeah., iam also confused, wanna know which medical colleges accept pakistani students for electives!!


----------



## hammad khan

doc maliha said:


> yeah., iam also confused, wanna know which medical colleges accept pakistani students for electives!!


*These are the colleges accepting students for electives*

*University of Rochester Medical Center, Rochester*
Application + Requirements


*Albany Medical College*
Application + Requirements


*Mount Sinai School of Medicine*
Electives for Foreign Medical students
They also sponsor your J1 visa for the electives

*New York University (NYU)*
*Specialties:* Multiple
Application Forms


*Columbia University College of Physicians + Surgeons*
Only for students of these 23 Medical Schools around the world.


*SUNY Downstate, Brooklyn*
*Fee:* $175 1st Elective : $100 per additional Elective
*Visas:* Students are responsible for their own B1 visitors visa
*Duration:* 12 Weeks Maximum
Application Form & Instructions


*Weill Cornell Medical College*
*Specialty:* Multiple
*Fees:* 2000$ per month
Application Information

These are the only new york medical colleges there is many other from diffrent states of USA WEB is http://www.usmletomd.com/usce/2006/12/new-york-ny.html 
Good luck Allah may help you all:happy:


----------



## saranyaa

Wow, Fantastic information.. Through this post we can get more benefit.. Thanks for sharing this.. #happy


----------



## alteco

hey abdallah.
my name is ralph,med 3 student, and i want to ask you a question which i think you can answer me easily .
1-does it do me any benefit if i hold a canadian citizenship, because im planning on doing some electives abroad
2-and if yes , am i wasting my time applying now and not next year like im supposed to...
thanks in advance


----------



## Saira101

hammad khan said:


> *These are the colleges accepting students for electives*
> 
> *University of Rochester Medical Center, Rochester*
> Application + Requirements
> 
> 
> *Albany Medical College*
> Application + Requirements
> 
> 
> *Mount Sinai School of Medicine*
> Electives for Foreign Medical students
> They also sponsor your J1 visa for the electives
> 
> *New York University (NYU)*
> *Specialties:* Multiple
> Application Forms
> 
> 
> *Columbia University College of Physicians + Surgeons*
> Only for students of these 23 Medical Schools around the world.
> 
> 
> *SUNY Downstate, Brooklyn*
> *Fee:* $175 1st Elective : $100 per additional Elective
> *Visas:* Students are responsible for their own B1 visitors visa
> *Duration:* 12 Weeks Maximum
> Application Form & Instructions
> 
> 
> *Weill Cornell Medical College*
> *Specialty:* Multiple
> *Fees:* 2000$ per month
> Application Information
> 
> These are the only new york medical colleges there is many other from diffrent states of USA WEB is http://www.usmletomd.com/usce/2006/12/new-york-ny.html
> Good luck Allah may help you all:happy:


JazakAllah khair for the information. Its useful for us NY residents. Do you know anything about Stony Brook medical university. It is after all, known for research. I wanted to know if they accept foreign med students for research elective..


----------



## vigorgh

i am in my second clinical year from Ghana and hoping to do some electives in virginia,new york, new jersey or pensylvania in november or december 2011.help me out


----------



## Saira101

Read this thread:

http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html


----------



## Hassanjaved

thnx fahdi for such a great info..!!


----------



## wilkevo

*rotations*



missadorkable said:


> Heyy... I'm, new to this post and I'm currently studying in China as an IMS. I have contacted few hospitals about doing my clerkship there and many have told me they only provide electives. I'm a bit confused on that. I know my 5th year should be my clerkship to complete my medical training at my University, so where do electives come to par?
> 
> Really confused! help??


I am a med student in China in my final year.did you manage to get a clinical rotation outside china,does anyone know of any university preferably in Canada US,UK,and australia that take international med students for clinical rotations?Thanks


----------



## wilkevo

thanks,appreciated


----------



## MAHEEN duhs

want to know that which hospitals in abroad allow 3rd year med student to do electives at their place. and whats the whole procedure to grab that opportunity.
i'll be grateful


----------



## beebo

hey im a student of 3rd year , interested for internship in u.s.a ( any observation or a research elective for which a 3rd year is eligible) please guide me and let me know how to enroll myself there or any procedure related to it
i'll be obliged thanks


----------



## ZAH

is there any scholarship for electives for applying abroad??


----------



## MastahRiz

Sorry no such thing exists.


----------



## ananyaa88

hello everyone.i just joined and i'm compeletely new to this.i've passed my MBBS and am currently doing internship in Nepal.i'm planning on studying for USMLE after my internship is over.i also want to go for observership in the US. can you please give me some info about observership in the US??


----------



## WANABEE

Hello Everyone,
I am a Third Year Medical student in Pakistan. I want to go for clinical electives in a US hospital in summers of 2012. I want to get residency in 'General Surgery' in a US hospital in Future INSHALLAH.
I want to know that at this stage (3rd Year M.B.B.S) which field would be the best for me to do clinical electives so that in the future my chances of getting a U.S Residency becomes bright in "General Surgery"?
As General Surgery is taught in Fifth Year M.B.B.S in Pakistan would it be the right option for me to apply for clinical electives in "General Surgery in 3rd Year"? If not then which field would be the most suitable?
I am expecting help from everyone who has an answer especially Rehan bhai  or Rizwan bhai 
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## farah memon

Hi... i am from pakistan doing MBBS. I want to do research electives in U.S.
Help me to find it out.


----------



## ammadishfaq12

*china mbbs student*

i am studying mbbs in china.final year student.
i want to do elective in usa
1) i have hand made passport not the computerized new passport.can i apply for usa visa with this passport or should he get the computerized one from pakistan.
2) from where should i apply for usa visa...china or pakistan?whats the best????embassy usually says that its beter to apply from home country ...
1)
in pakistan students usually get 5 year multiple entry visa to usa because of elective but its not normal routine for embassy in china to find a student applying for usa visa for elective.

2) we are allowed to do 1 year internship in pakistan or where ever we want so...so i am confused that even if i am accepted for my visa but dont get my pasport for many many months then how can i be able to do my other internships

plz email me 
[email protected]


----------



## amr_ali_medicine

*elective from egypt to usa*

is there any updates about usa medical schools that accepts img with minimum requirements like no step 1?


----------



## Mina Maher

*Is it possible to get an elective?*

Is it possible to get an elective placement whether Clinical or Research in the US, while I'm not in my Final Year?? I'm study in Egypt. (Cairo University)

By the end of this academic year, I will be have finished Anatomy , Physiology, Histology, Biochemistry, Pathology, Microbiology, Pharmacology, Parasitology, Community medicine, Forensics and Toxicology, Ophthalmology, Otolaryngology, Pediatrics and Gynecology/OB as well as introduction courses to Internal medicine and Surgery .

If possible, Can somebody tell me which schools and Universities that may accept me??


Thanks in advance


----------



## Siawa

So I'm new to this site and joined pretty much because I was clueless on the clinical electives issue. Very useful so far. Thanks a lot,
I have a list of hospitals/schools that accept international students (currently I am in 4th year in Pakistan, just started) and my question is, what is an appropriate time to start applying? Is a year in advance too early? Also, would it benefit one who has Canadian citizenship?
Thanks.


----------



## Rehan

Mina Maher said:


> Is it possible to get an elective placement whether Clinical or Research in the US, while I'm not in my Final Year?? I'm study in Egypt. (Cairo University)
> 
> By the end of this academic year, I will be have finished Anatomy , Physiology, Histology, Biochemistry, Pathology, Microbiology, Pharmacology, Parasitology, Community medicine, Forensics and Toxicology, Ophthalmology, Otolaryngology, Pediatrics and Gynecology/OB as well as introduction courses to Internal medicine and Surgery .
> 
> If possible, Can somebody tell me which schools and Universities that may accept me??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Mina, the list of schools that will accept international students is constantly changing. The best advice I have for you at this point is to contact some schools that you are interested in via e-mail and ask them whether they accept international students for clinical electives or not. You have completed many clinical rotations already so you should have no problem qualifying for a clinical elective if the school does accept international students.

The Mount Sinai Teaching Hospital in New York is one that has a good track record of accepting international students. You may want to try them first!



Siawa said:


> So I'm new to this site and joined pretty much because I was clueless on the clinical electives issue. Very useful so far. Thanks a lot,
> I have a list of hospitals/schools that accept international students (currently I am in 4th year in Pakistan, just started) and my question is, what is an appropriate time to start applying? Is a year in advance too early? Also, would it benefit one who has Canadian citizenship?
> Thanks.


Canadian citizenship should help a lot since I believe that will allow you to enter the U.S. for 90 days without a visa. Your elective would be shorter than 90 days so that shouldn't be a problem. As far as when to start applying, I would suggest 6-8 months prior if you have visa issues and 3-4 months prior if you do not. Some schools however do require a much earlier timeline for the elective placement process.

The most a U.S. medical school will tell you if you apply too early is to contact them closer to your intended start date, so there is really no harm in applying sooner.

Since you just started 4th year, you have some time. I would recommend you just start contacting schools to see exactly what their requirements are (do you need to show prior immunization record, do you need to secure your own malpractice insurance, etc) and make a list of places you would prefer to go and which specialty you would like to be placed in. Then as you get closer you can begin asking for their application forms and start filling them out.

Good luck!


----------



## ria_zaman

Majority of the new york hospitals are not offering electives to international students anymore. 
Can anyone please help?


----------



## Usama Irfan

I had done fsc pre medical nd wanna study ni America any one for help for all procedure


----------



## michalshawn170

innowadays, Many medical collages are providing medical insurance to their students but almost 70 t0 80 percent students are unaware from these types of insurance updates. Its a request to all those students who want to go medical collages just take a eye on this thing.


----------

